# tornado area



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

to everyone within the path of the tornados tonight and in the next few hours and days, stay safe...Smith Family Kennels, Old Fort, Indio Bully, Geisthexe and anybody else I forgot on the boards in Alabama, Mississippi, florida, GA and NC.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks blue, we made it through untouched. Had a few scares with touchdowns in neighboring towns and with in miles to our home but escaped with no damage. Some people werent so lucky and my heart and prayers go out to them and the families that suffered lost of loved ones and property all over the south and south east. 

Hope all is well for my fellow dog people in these areas as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how sad hope all are ok please update my thoughts and prayers are with every one right now.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*tornados*

hoping all is well with everybody, I guess no news is good news....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Good morning Suzanne! We are ok here in TN... they were forecasting Tornadoes and golf-ball sized hail, but we just had some loud thunder and a few bolts of lightning here. Thankfully all is well, other than being a little wet outside, lol! Thanks for your care and concern!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I was watching the tornado's live from a few Tornado Chasers in Yazoo City as it went through. Talk about having a hole in your stomach. 

Amazing how powerful Mother Nature is. I hope everyone is ok, and for the few that didn't make it (in general) they rest in peace.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for lookin' out for us all. It was eerie out yesterday, but nothing too serious.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad to hear your all ok. I was worried bout ya too.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thanks for lookin' out for us all. It was eerie out yesterday, but nothing too serious.


very eerie. one touched down about 15 miles from where i was yesterday. went outside when we read the tornado warnings on the tv, whole sky clear except one huge cloud that lightning was streaking out of shaped like a giant atom bomb explosion. hope every1's okie though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

THANK YOU! Last night's storm was WICKED, my house shook more than I was comfortable with. But okay nonetheless - FL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> very eerie. one touched down about 15 miles from where i was yesterday. went outside when we read the tornado warnings on the tv, whole sky clear except one huge cloud that lightning was streaking out of shaped like a giant atom bomb explosion. hope every1's okie though.


Holy  that's super scary omg. I'm glad your ok and your house didn't fly away.


Lex's Guardian said:


> THANK YOU! Last night's storm was WICKED, my house shook more than I was comfortable with. But okay nonetheless - FL


Oh man that must have been so scary. I'm glad your alright and your house didn't get messed up.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so glad to hear the good reports from everybody. ---One tragic death is too much ie:Caine76. Glad to know everyone is ok.


----------

